# Narrower rims



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have found a set of rims I like (DR-37 in chrome at Discount Tire) but only thing is they're 7 1/2" wide instead of the factory 8". Will this half inch noticeably affect the car? Will I lose a lot of traction, I will be running the same size tires 245/45 x 17 as on my factory rims. Thanks for any input.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Buying a smaller rim for a car that should of had bigger ones from the factory is just crazy talk. It will work, but it is a horrible idea at the same time.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

lol:agree


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm, the guy at Discount Tire says factory rims are 7 1/2 but every where else I look says they're 8" wide. I'm gonna go with the 8".


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I would go bigger. I use 9.5's with 265's all the way around and stick like glue.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> I would go bigger. I use 9.5's with 265's all the way around and stick like glue.


In the front?!:confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep. Noltec off set strut mounts and a 35mm off set are all you need. When they went out of business i bought a few pairs for standard and a few pairs for coilovers since they're such a must have item if you want to handle. If anyone wants a set let me know.


----------

